# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How long do you think a WILD attempt should take?

## Sydney

Until you transition into the dream state.

I've always wondered this because sometimes I just lay there trying to WILD for what seems like an hour or so.

It shouldn't take _that_ long, should it?

P.S. I wake up for my WBTB after about 5 - 6 hours of sleep.

----------


## FlyingIceCream

Are you getting any pre-sleep?

----------


## Sydney

> Are you getting any pre-sleep?



Yes, usually around 5 - 6 hours.

----------


## melanieb

I was just saying in the other thread that sometimes it's easier to try when your natural cycle lowers your energy levels.

If after an hour you still aren't falling asleep just stay awake and try it during a 2-hour period later in the morning or day.

Follow the yellow-brick REM cycle.

 :smiley:

----------


## FlyingIceCream

I just posted this in another thread. Maybe it will help you. I always struggled getting SP before I figured this out:






> Trying to get sleep paralysis before taking a nap or having some kind of pre-sleep is an almost guarantee for failure. Please please please don't try to stay still for 2 hours to get sleep paralysis. No one deserves to sit through that for no reason! 
> 
> What works best for me is when I get around 5 hours of sleep the night before I attempt this. I'll take a nap around 5-6 pm, and i'll wake up NATURALLY (don't use an alarm. This has to do with REM cycles). Another thing to note about the nap is that you should be genuinely tired. Don't force the nap. When I wake up, i'll wait 2-4 hours and just go back to sleep like normal. 
> 
> You described a sensation in your ears during your attempt. However, its not the kind I get before I expect SP.
> 
> Remember the noise you hear in your ears when you yawn? That's the sound of your eardrums relaxing. When I've primed myself for an SP experience, I will hear these sounds in waves every minute or so. It gradually gets louder. Eventually I will drift off to sleep and dream very lightly for a short period of time. Next I will have some kind of unpleasant thought that triggers SP.
> 
> I don't usually feel pressure on my chest when this happens like a lot of people do. What happens to me is I hear the yawning sound constantly. I may hear voices and sounds at this time but that's no big deal. Once again, this is just your ears relaxing. I will just stay still from here until I'm dreaming.
> ...



Try looking at pre-sleep the other way around. Start with a short nap before bed.

----------


## Sydney

Well I guess all that makes sense, but I just feel like sticking to a normal WBTB (for simplicity reasons)  :tongue2: 

Thank you for your replies though FlyingIceCream!

P.S.: Sorry if I read your post wrong lol. I tend to do that sometimes.

----------


## melanieb

I tend to go to sleep between midnight and 2 a.m. and have to wake up at 6:30 A.M. to gets kids ready for school.

After 8A.M. I am usually able to work on a WBTB and it works well. 


I think this may be easier as you get closer to my age. I needed more sleep when I was younger.

----------

